# PICTURES!!!!



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

yay!!! my DEAR HUSBAND helped me size my images ... I have NO idea what order these are in, but they are all from her birthday on Tuesday OR from after her bath earlier this evening! 

Enjoy ...


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

#1 .... Princess and the Pea... 
#2 .... Graduation from Intermediate Obedience!
#3,4 ... watching the Solar Eclipse! we were RIGHT in the path and got to see the "ring of fire", it was cool ... although the kids were like, "What, that's IT!?" LOL


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Awwwww! Yay, photos! Trooper wants me to relay his "woofs" for Tillie's bday. Hehehe.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwww, thanks Troop!!  woof, woof back at ya!


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Rofl


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Ps, don't buy her one of those water bottles. Good idea, but it's a big fail...they don't create a vacuum inside, like the lixit bottles do, so the water goes everywhere. 

It was cute, and a nice try, but I just need to find one of the bowls like you have.


----------



## SandraMCotton (Jun 15, 2012)

Those pictures are great! Thanks for taking the time to share it to us.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

So glad you are able to post pictures again! Tillie looks as sweet as ever! Love the graduation cap..congrats Tillie...Keep up the good work!!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

The first Pics of Tillie look absolutely angelic. Not that the rest of the pics aren't wonderful too! She shows her age well!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tillie is SO adorable! And I LOVE her graduation photo. Good for you for getting her back in classes!!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Tillie photographs beautifully, glad you are able to post pics again.
love her opening up her pressie.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Great pictures! Tillie has soulful eyes in my opinion.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Tillie pictures are GREAT! Play around with photo bucket its free and it helps you size pictures for forums.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

So nice pics. The graduation picture is adorable.


----------



## Murphysmom2011 (Apr 24, 2012)

Wonderful pictures of Tillie! I also love the little graduation hat picture!

Tillie always looks so pretty and well groomed. I brush Murphy and 10 minutes later he is all disheveled again. I guess it is because he is a boy


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Murphysmom2011 said:


> Wonderful pictures of Tillie! I also love the little graduation hat picture!
> 
> Tillie always looks so pretty and well groomed. I brush Murphy and 10 minutes later he is all disheveled again. I guess it is because he is a boy


bwhahahahahaaound: the prettiest of these pics was taken right after her bath... I was holding her beloved squirrel AND I had to keep pushing her hair back with my hand.  ha ha looks can be decieving... she ALWAYS rubs her face ALL over the place right after I groom her, 1/2 the time she pulls out her topknot and she ALWAYS messes up her muzzle and beard so she looks like she JUST woke up. LOL I'll have to post some of THOSE pics next! ha ha ha 
She is a dog. No. Not really. She's TILLIE! :whoo:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Its great to see pictures of Tillie again!!! I think it's a Hav thing, Yogi and Misty both redo their hair so it is in their eyes as soon as possible. My non Hav's must have a topknot or something keeping their hair out of their eyes, if it is not how they like it, they take it out, if I get it right, it stays.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

love the pics!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Its great to see pictures of Tillie again!!! I think it's a Hav thing, Yogi and Misty both redo their hair so it is in their eyes as soon as possible. My non Hav's must have a topknot or something keeping their hair out of their eyes, if it is not how they like it, they take it out, if I get it right, it stays.


ha ha ha totally! if it's too tight, its GONE, if it's too loose it's GONE, if it leans to the left. GONE. if I use the wrong pony tail holder. GONE. LOL
picky, picky, picky ... she needs to learn how to put her OWN topknot in! ound:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

One good lookin girl. And a lucky girl. Now that you've got the knack back , we want more. Till ie Till ie Till ie. :whoo:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL thanks Dave!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Tillie always puts a smile on my face!


----------



## Rene831 (Mar 25, 2012)

TilliesMom said:


> ha ha ha totally! if it's too tight, its GONE, if it's too loose it's GONE, if it leans to the left. GONE. if I use the wrong pony tail holder. GONE. LOL
> picky, picky, picky ... she needs to learn how to put her OWN topknot in! ound:


Love all the pics! A big Happy Birthday to Tillie. Charly is also picky picky picky!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Glad you got the picture thing figured out. I love the graduation picture!


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Tilly's such a pretty girl.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Cool - you got photos posted!! Great pictures, Tammy. Tillie is such a doll! Love her eyes! Finn messes his hair up immediately too. Augie's topknot stays.....until Finn messes his up too. Congratulations on the obedience graduation!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks everyone!! we got some more cute pics this weekend, hopefully will have time to post later tonight!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Yes, you have to work on figuring out why you can't post pictures of Tilly I really enjoy looking at her adventures! Part of my problem is getting the pictures off my camera and on the computer to post. I put my camera down and forget to do that.


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

TilliesMom said:


> thanks everyone!! we got some more cute pics this weekend, hopefully will have time to post later tonight!


THIS!!! More pics! More pics!


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

TilliesMom said:


> ha ha ha totally! if it's too tight, its GONE, if it's too loose it's GONE, if it leans to the left. GONE. if I use the wrong pony tail holder. GONE. LOL
> picky, picky, picky ... she needs to learn how to put her OWN topknot in! ound:


So true! Love the pictures of sweet Tillie!


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Very cute. She looks so proud on her graduation day! 

-- Eileen


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Awwwwwwwww!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Been a "fun" week around here as my daughter came down with a 103 fever Monday afternoon... she has "Coxsackie Virus" again. This is her 5th time in 6 years having it. 
Thankfully she is a big girl now and is a trooper!! She barely whined or cried at all ... Her fever is gone and now she just has to get through the 'ulcers' in her throat part... OUCH. She will only drink milk and eat cream of wheat, but is getting VERY anxious to get out of the house!! Soooooo, I took this 'oppourtunity' to do some scrapbooking from our Disneyland trip!! I've gotten 16 pages done!!! Anywho, while I was busy scrapbooking, my daughter was watching horse movies... a lot of horse movies... at one point I realized I hadn't seen nor heard Tillie in quite some time, so I got up and panic'd (just a little) and couldn't find her ... then she moved... and I saw her. :angel:


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Awww, such a good friend. Feel better soon, Tammy! -- Eileen


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks! I'm peachy.. it's my daughter who's been sick!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Poor little thing, feel better real soon:grouphug:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Awww, poor thing. My older son had that when he was in kindergarten. (and ONCE was PLENTY!!!) He had all the sores in his mouth, but he also got blisters all over his fingers and toes. It wasn't particularly warm weather, and the only thing he could tolerate on his feet was flip flops. And then, just when it looked like everything was healing up, all his fingernails fell off!!! The poor little guy was just learning to write, and he couldn't even hold a pencil!

For such a "mild childhood disease", it's a pretty miserable one!


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

Tillie is just adorable--one look at those eyes and anyone is pretty much a goner.

Keeper's Mom


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

krandall said:


> Awww, poor thing. My older son had that when he was in kindergarten. (and ONCE was PLENTY!!!) He had all the sores in his mouth, but he also got blisters all over his fingers and toes. It wasn't particularly warm weather, and the only thing he could tolerate on his feet was flip flops. And then, just when it looked like everything was healing up, all his fingernails fell off!!! The poor little guy was just learning to write, and he couldn't even hold a pencil!
> 
> For such a "mild childhood disease", it's a pretty miserable one!


OH my goodness! That sounds miserable. I've never heard of this virus before.

Well, hope Tammy's lil one is feeling better soon!


----------



## MicheleS (May 9, 2011)

Tillie looks like she has a pretty great life


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

MicheleS said:


> Tillie looks like she has a pretty great life


LOL, yes, yes she does.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Hope your daughter is feeling much better.Dear little Nurse Tillie!I have never heard of this virus,but I was wondering if it is what we in England call,Foot and Mouth.The symptoms are sore throat,blisters on palms of hands,and feet plus a temperature and ulcers in the mouth,it seems to be more prevalent in the spring time here.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

TilliesMom said:


> Been a "fun" week around here as my daughter came down with a 103 fever Monday afternoon... she has "Coxsackie Virus" again. This is her 5th time in 6 years having it.
> Thankfully she is a big girl now and is a trooper!! She barely whined or cried at all ... Her fever is gone and now she just has to get through the 'ulcers' in her throat part... OUCH. She will only drink milk and eat cream of wheat, but is getting VERY anxious to get out of the house!! Soooooo, I took this 'oppourtunity' to do some scrapbooking from our Disneyland trip!! I've gotten 16 pages done!!! Anywho, while I was busy scrapbooking, my daughter was watching horse movies... a lot of horse movies... at one point I realized I hadn't seen nor heard Tillie in quite some time, so I got up and panic'd (just a little) and couldn't find her ... then she moved... and I saw her. :angel:


Looks like a great way for your daughter to mend. Glad Tillie was there for her, and the fun Moose pillowcase it looks like.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL, it's a horse pillow case.. but close!  she ADORES horses!!

Clare, yes it is like hand, foot and mouth, except for some reason she has never gotten the 'hand/foot' part, just the mouth part... different virus from what I understand. She has had it 5 times in her life so far (she is almost 7) and each time gets a LITTLE less severe... she is almost completely recoverd and was only really down and out for about 3 days. She is back to being busy, but we are trying to keep her 'confined' to the house through the weekend to make sure she isn't contagious and that she doesn't catch anything new since her immune system is trying to regroup after this virus!

and yes, Tillie made an excellent doggie nurse...


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

That looks like MY Petsmart. I guess they all look the same?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

clare said:


> Hope your daughter is feeling much better.Dear little Nurse Tillie!I have never heard of this virus,but I was wondering if it is what we in England call,Foot and Mouth.The symptoms are sore throat,blisters on palms of hands,and feet plus a temperature and ulcers in the mouth,it seems to be more prevalent in the spring time here.


Yes, the common name for it here is "foot and mouth" too. But it also affects hands.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Tammy, I'm sorry I missed all the pictures - had a lot going on. The first set of pictures are wonderful and Tillie is still a gorgeous girl. My favorite is the last one where it looks like she is listening intently to a secret you are telling her!

I'm glad your daughter is feeling better. That sounds like a horrible virus - haven't known anyone whose had it, I guess. Lucky she had Nurse Tillie to help out!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Rita, what state DO you live in??

Thanks Kathie! She is a very sweet girl indeed.  both of them.. LOL


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

New York... Long Island. We do our studies at the Levittown store.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL, yup different Pet Smart!


----------

